# Truck Cab Shelving



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

AmericanVan had nothing suitable?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Celtic said:


> AmericanVan had nothing suitable?


 They had some pretty close to the size I want, but they have solid panels on the ends, so I wouldn't be able to pull anything out from the suicide-doors.

-John


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Jigsaw and some edge trim


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Check with a kitchen cabinet maker if you find nothing you like off the shelf.

A custom made piece would look great besides having all the bells and whistles you need for storage..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

American Van has like a shelving thing that goes behind the seats... Check out their site... Americanvan.com


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I would think that you could make something from the Transit line up (from Adrian Steel or American Van) work for you... You should have enough room to install two bulkhead shelving units across the back of you pickup wall behind the seats...http://www.americanvan.com/cms/page/view/page_id/7/?p=2 If its too tall im sure you can take some off the bottom and make it work..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Trade it in for a van. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> I'm trying avoid ghettoficating something out of wood.
> 
> -John


I'd look at having a vehicle upfit company make something up then.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Kill some people and make shelving out of their bones.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> Kill some people and make shelving out of their bones.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I want to see some before and after pics


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

K, I wasn't expecting so many stupid responses.... :whistling2:





:laughing:

I've been all through American Van and they had something that came really close, but the shelving on there is only a couple inches deep. What I need is gonna have to hold big test equipment cases, duffel bags with PPE, etc. Gotta be 12-18" deep.

This is a work truck, not my personal, so while I'm sure cabinet makers would do a bang-up job I probably can't justify that. I have feeling I'll just butcher something out of plywood (or bones). 

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> K, I wasn't expecting so many stupid responses.... :whistling2:


I had no idea you were an idiot. :whistling2:










:jester:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I had no idea you were an idiot...


 If we ever have a New England meet and greet, I'm sure you'll get a very clear idea. :laughing:

-John


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I would also build it out of plywood and perforated angle. You get a lot better fit and if you carpet the shelves it will be so much much quieter. The other benefit is that you will get a lot more shelf space compared to something else you may hack in there. I don't know if I would go to a cabinet maker but I do have a good carpenter build mine for the vans and it works out great. Plus it normally lasts longer than that thin steel **** the comes with the new vans.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Big John said:


> K, I wasn't expecting so many stupid responses.... :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 did you look at the transit connect shelving..? some of the shelving looks like it would fit your situation...? 

Dont call me stupid...


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Whatever you do, make sure you don't have anything behind your head. Last thing you need in a small wreck is a spinal cord injury. 
Many states don't allow the passenger area to be a cargo area.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bbsound said:


> ......Many states don't allow the passenger area to be a cargo area.


So, do those states have a legal definition of 'cargo'? :001_huh:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Kill some people and make shelving out of their bones.


If you decide to go this route, go for the lowball electrical guys. :laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Bbsound said:


> Many states don't allow the passenger area to be a cargo area.


Do we think this would be an example of over regulation?


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Bbsound said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you don't have anything behind your head. Last thing you need in a small wreck is a spinal cord injury.
> Many states don't allow the passenger area to be a cargo area.


 just put in one of those cab partitions with the change slot and a picture of the driver...


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Just get one if those vans with a steel partition. All of ours have them.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> So, do those states have a legal definition of 'cargo'? :001_huh:


You don't think they do? :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

captkirk said:


> did you look at the transit connect shelving...?


 Just took a look, it seems like it's all front-access stuff like what American Van sells.

I need a solution where I can grab stuff out the side doors.


> just put in one of those cab partitions with the change slot and a picture of the driver...


 :laughing: I should put in a rate meter set to my hourly rate: _"Turns out you guys are paying me a fortune to drive this truck around...."_

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> You don't think they do? :laughing:



I'd like to read it, Mr Mafia.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Big John said:


> Just took a look, it seems like it's all front-access stuff like what American Van sells.
> 
> I need a solution where I can grab stuff out the side doors. :laughing: I should put in a rate meter set to my hourly rate: _"Turns out you guys are paying me a fortune to drive this truck around...."_
> 
> -John


 If that is sitting on the back wall of your truck it would leave you room for other stuff in front.. It basically gives you the option of going vertical with some storage. And maybe you can put a short bed pull out drawer where the back door opens that will give you floor storage and you can put stuff on top of that ... seems like a win win. Im not a big fan of wood shelves either... unless they are built by a really talented carpenter.. I like things to have a real finished look to them..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Trade it in for a van. :laughing:


No....:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you don't have anything behind your head. Last thing you need in a small wreck is a spinal cord injury.
> Many states don't allow the passenger area to be a cargo area.


He's an electrician driving truck for what it was built for.:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

We have tradesman called engineers here, you go to their shop and tell them what you want and they measure it up and build it out of steel or aluminium. You dont have guys like that? Sort of like a modern day blacksmith.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> Whatever you do, make sure you don't have anything behind your head. Last thing you need in a small wreck is a spinal cord injury.
> Many states don't allow the passenger area to be a cargo area.


I'm surprised no one else mentioned this.. Theres a reason vans have the cages.. I wouldnt want a bunch of stuff piled up behind my head while driving. I try to keep the pile of sharp items behind my seat to a minimum for this reason :-\


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hippie said:


> ...Theres a reason vans have the cages. I wouldnt want a bunch of stuff piled up behind my head while driving....


 That might actually be the reason that I can't find these pre-made: the liability.

But I have no intention of stacking stuff higher than the seat-backs and it's already riding around back there, so shelves just make it organized.

-John


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I would say unless they would turn into deadly weapons, if you need storage you could try milk crates or the plastic tubs like they use at CVS or I have seen them at chevy dealers where my buddy used to work. The tubs are nice and stackable but depending on how you need to set them up you probably would have to secure them somehow if you stack them.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

chewy said:


> We have tradesman called engineers here, you go to their shop and tell them what you want and they measure it up and build it out of steel or aluminium. You dont have guys like that? Sort of like a modern day blacksmith.


We call them millwrights.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> We have tradesman called engineers here, you go to their shop and tell them what you want and they measure it up and build it out of steel or aluminium. You dont have guys like that? Sort of like a modern day blacksmith.


Of course we do but I doubt John wants to spend 3000 bucks on a custom fabed unit.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Of course we do but I doubt John wants to spend 3000 bucks on a custom fabed unit.


Geez, 3k for a couple of shelves????

A guy out in the country fixed the A frame of our tugger and made me a stake when we couldnt have it on the towball of the truck and it cost was a steak and cheese pie and a can of coke for his smoko, haha.


----------

